# Is swimming good??



## Bevsy (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi, don't like gyms and cycling scares me as clumsy !!! Is swimming good as an excercise?? I walk my dog 3 or 4 times a day but want to add to this
Thanks Bev


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 8, 2019)

Swimming is often recommended by medical professionals, so yes I would say it is good.


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks Lorraine, going to try take up wen kids go back to school x


----------



## SueEK (Aug 8, 2019)

Bevsy said:


> Hi, don't like gyms and cycling scares me as clumsy !!! Is swimming good as an excercise?? I walk my dog 3 or 4 times a day but want to add to this
> Thanks Bev


Swimming is good for everything and most people can do it, got a bad foot at the mo so swimming is my only option


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi Sue

I want to lose a bit more weight first and get kids back to school. REALLY impressed with myself. Stuck to around 800 calories, carbs cant get down to 30  but trying my best. From 3 Aug to this morning I have lost 9 lbs AND 2.5 inches around my waist. TBH I cant believe how good I am being but very determined. Hope foot better soon x


----------



## SueEK (Aug 8, 2019)

Bevsy said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> I want to lose a bit more weight first and get kids back to school. REALLY impressed with myself. Stuck to around 800 calories, carbs cant get down to 30  but trying my best. From 3 Aug to this morning I have lost 9 lbs AND 2.5 inches around my waist. TBH I cant believe how good I am being but very determined. Hope foot better soon x


Thanks Bevsy and well done you, that’s impressive. I wouldn’t worry about the calories as reductions in carbs and exercise are really all you need to lose weight, not only that with not getting energy from carbs you need fat to give you energy. Are you having 30g per meal or all day as that is quite low if it’s all day? Certainly seeing your efforts pay off will encourage you but do remember that this for the long haul so don’t be too hard on yourself. Can I ask what your HbA1c was when diagnosed?


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 8, 2019)

Per day !!!  I don't know what any of my numbers are, just that I have high cholesterol and am pre diabetic. Should get all the gen on Monday. Will let you know x


----------



## SueEK (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks pre diabetic  is good, well not good but not awful. If you can lose weight and eat healthier you could possibly turn you diagnosis around I think.  Sadly for those of us with high numbers (completely unexpected I might add) we cannot change it and will have it for life. If you are happy and coping with 30g then that’s ok but don’t worry about going over as that is low. I have about 125g a day but then I don’t want to lose weight.  Can I also suggest that you write down any questions you have for when you see your DN as it’s someasy to forget and the conversation is usually led by them. Good luck and yes please do let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks I will get my list sorted over the weekend. Be interesting to see what she says x


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 8, 2019)

Bevsy said:


> Thanks I will get my list sorted over the weekend. Be interesting to see what she says x


Hi Bevsy

Swimming is absolutely great, and a form of exercise where you can set yourself different levels of challenge.  Try running across the pool.  No impact, no injuries but very hard work, and it will get the heart rate up.  Swimming lengths, start timing yourself (there is usually a big clock somewhere) for a width/length.  Then aim to get a bit quicker.  The great thing with this is you start from where you are.  No worrying about comparing yourself to anyone else.

For appointments you might find it helps to take someone with you.  For some we go with each other, and have a copy of the questions.  This means that OH can prompt if any questions are forgotten and also clarify what was said afterwards over a nice cuppa.


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi. Thanks for that. Have to say I thought you meant ON the water and wondered if u thought I was Jesus. I love to swim and few years ago used to do 40 lengths twice a week when I lived in Eastbourne. Just want kids back at school and few more inches off. Keep u posted x


----------



## SueEK (Aug 8, 2019)

Bevsy said:


> Hi. Thanks for that. Have to say I thought you meant ON the water and wondered if u thought I was Jesus. I love to swim and few years ago used to do 40 lengths twice a week when I lived in Eastbourne. Just want kids back at school and few more inches off. Keep u posted x


Do you still live in the south Bevsy?


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 8, 2019)

Yup, half way between Worthing and Horsham, why you near??


----------



## SueEK (Aug 8, 2019)

Bevsy said:


> Yup, half way between Worthing and Horsham, why you near??


Yes I’m in Portslade. Don’t think anyone else at all is down this way


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 8, 2019)

Have to meet up. Do u work??


----------



## SueEK (Aug 8, 2019)

I do Mon-Wed but can do a Thursday or Friday , we could have a coffee and share a bowl of strawberries haha


----------



## SueEK (Aug 8, 2019)

Or I could do a Tuesday after work if you are able to come this way


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 8, 2019)

A Friday afternoon sounds good. Just waiting to hear from hairdresser. Had fish and chips tonight, had promised an older friend from new Zealand. Feel bit naughty


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 8, 2019)

Tuesday afternoon could also work when hair appointment comes back. Have to make sure my dog is ok (think I get the separation anxiety x


----------



## SueEK (Aug 8, 2019)

How funny I had pie and chips tonight and felt guilty all the way through. We are away this weekend and next but possibly the week after if you are free. Perhaps we could meet halfway.


----------



## SueEK (Aug 8, 2019)

Bevsy said:


> Tuesday afternoon could also work when hair appointment comes back. Have to make sure my dog is ok (think I get the separation anxiety x


Tuesday is probably better for me because my husband will be at home so I won’t have to worry about my dog, what are we like lol


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 8, 2019)

Yup ok. Maybe M &S Shoreham x


----------



## SueEK (Aug 8, 2019)

That would work really well for me coz I work in Shoreham


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 8, 2019)

Sounds good. Not sure if allowed to put email in here but here goes bev@bevridge.co.uk
Catch you later. Nite nite x


----------



## SueEK (Aug 8, 2019)

Night Bev, I will email you x


----------



## Nomad722 (Aug 17, 2019)

Bevsy, swimming exercises every muscle in the body so yes it should be good.


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks so much. Just wait for kids go back to school Then will try brave it.
Thanks Bev


----------



## Felinia (Aug 24, 2019)

Bevsy said:


> Hi, don't like gyms and cycling scares me as clumsy !!! Is swimming good as an excercise?? I walk my dog 3 or 4 times a day but want to add to this
> Thanks Bev


I was diagnosed a couple of weeks ago, and the diabetic nurse specifically recommended Aquafit as a suitable way of exercising.  So swimming should do it for you as well.  I was also advised to get a mini exercise bike, which enables you to exercise your arms and legs whilst sitting down at home, reading a book, watching TV, or working on your laptop, and without the discomfort of a saddle and dangers of the road!


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 24, 2019)

Thank you, just need to be happy in swimsuit. Going to plan on when the kids will be back at school. Good luck x


----------



## Kfr (Aug 24, 2019)

Bevsy said:


> Hi, don't like gyms and cycling scares me as clumsy !!! Is swimming good as an excercise?? I walk my dog 3 or 4 times a day but want to add to this
> Thanks Bev



I would say YES! It helped me gain a lot of confidence. I tried the Swim 22 miles challenge.......although it took me a hell of a long time to get there! I just go to a small pool and the staff know about my arthritis and epilepsy. I used to go to the gym but found i got so self conscious and found it tedious. At least in a swimming pool everyone else is soaking wet! But i found it good as there was no pressure on the type of swimming i did or the pace. I couldn't do breast stroke, but can do front crawl and it has helped strengthen my arms and toned the tummy.....a bit! But overall it has helped me as i can't walk very far. Before, i used to do a lot of walking.


----------



## Bevsy (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks for the encouragement. Great to strengthen arms but hope can help your legs and hips x


----------



## Donnybrook (Sep 16, 2019)

Swimming would be great exercise.


----------



## declan88 (Oct 25, 2019)

Kfr said:


> I would say YES! It helped me gain a lot of confidence. I tried the Swim 22 miles challenge.......although it took me a hell of a long time to get there! I just go to a small pool and the staff know about my arthritis and epilepsy. I used to go to the gym but found i got so self conscious and found it tedious. At least in a swimming pool everyone else is soaking wet! But i found it good as there was no pressure on the type of swimming i did or the pace. I couldn't do breast stroke, but can do front crawl and it has helped strengthen my arms and toned the tummy.....a bit! But overall it has helped me as i can't walk very far. Before, i used to do a lot of walking.



Good luck with the swimming progress Kfr.
Funny that you have probs with breast stroke too as i'm not good at it.  I thought i was the only one.  I just can't get the legs right or coord with the arm pull and nearly drown when trying.  Front crawl it is then.  Or backstroke which is my fave.  Its relaxing.  Until you whack your head on something.


----------

